# Sticky  Chi's Medical Supply Kit - Please READ Updated 4/12/2012



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

I don't know if there is a sticky of this somewhere, I imagine there is.... but incase there isn't, I thought this should be one. 


*I HAVE FOUND SOME NEW INFORMATION THAT WORRIES ME A BIT. PLEASE DO YOUR OWN HOMEWORK BEFORE ADMINISTERING ANYTHING. KAOPECTATE, PEPTO BISMOL AND ASPIRIN (EVEN BUFFERED) COULD POTENTIALLY HARM YOUR CHI.*

Here is a new link to check out due to the above warning...
Can You Give a Dog or Cat Aspirin?

*Things You should have in your Chi's Medicine Supply Kit!*

Adhesive Tape 
Eye Wash 
Pepto -Bismol
Aspirin Buffered (ascriptin)
Robitussin
Bandage Scissors
4 x 4 gauze pads 
Sharp Scissors
Benadryl (antihistamine) 
Rolled gauze 
Sterile Dressing
Betadine antiseptic 
Hydrogen Peroxide 3% 
Syringes 1cc & 5cc
Blood Stop powder 
Kaopectate 
Thermometer
Cotton Balls 
K-Y Jelly 
Triple Antibiotic Ointment
Cotton (Rolled) 
Mineral Oil 
Tweezers
Cotton swabs (Q-tips) 
Nutri-Cal 
Vet Wrap
Dramamine 
Pedialyte
Worm Medicine
Ear cleaner 
Pet Tonic

ETA... I removed flea spray from the list. Most flea sprays are dangerous and shouldnt be used. You can simply use dish detergent and it will kill fleas. There are also natural flea killing remedies you can use. Google it ;-)

*How much to give your Chi - *

Aspirin (buffered) Relieves pain reduces inflammation up to 5 mg/lb every 12 hours 
Benedryl Relieves itching/ allergies up to 2 mg/lb every 8 hours 
Dramamine Relieves car sickness motion sickness up to 4 mg/lb every 8 hours 
Hydrogen Peroxide 3% Induces vomiting after ingesting poison 5 ml by mouth every 10 min. 
Di-Gel liquid An anti-gas antacid up to 4 Tbsp. every 8 hours 
Kaopectate Controls diarrhea up to 1 mg/lb every 6 hours 
Mineral Oil Relieves constipation up to 4 Tbsp. per day 
Pepto -Bismal Relieves gas, vomiting & diarrhea 1 tsp / 5 lb. every 6 hours 
Robitussin Soothes Kennel cough 1/4 to 1/2 tsp. every 4 hours 

*Tylenol (or any Acetaminophen) should NEVER be given to any dog or cat NEVER*


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

This site has lots of helpful Chi info! Things I wish I knew when Bailey was younger.  

http://www.bordpol.com/CHIHUAHUA_INFORMATION.html


----------



## 4chis

BaileysMommy said:


> This site has lots of helpful Chi info! Things I wish I knew when Bailey was younger.
> 
> http://www.bordpol.com/CHIHUAHUA_INFORMATION.html


YOUNGER!!!You're funny! Bailey is adorable!


----------



## Jenn4872

I have given Chico Pepto Bismal before. He was having a tummy ache and I just poured a little bit in a cup and stuck my finger in it. He licked it right off and it worked!!


----------



## KayC

GREAT, Thanks for posting this


----------



## Brodysmom

This is very good information! Thanks for posting!! Sometimes stuff happens in the middle of the night, on a weekend when the vets not open, etc. and it's good to know dosages on some of the simple stuff like benadryl, pepto, kaopectate, etc. until you can get them into the vet.

Brodysmom


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

4chis said:


> YOUNGER!!!You're funny! Bailey is adorable!


Thanks! 

What I meant by "when he was younger" is that when I first got him and I was full of questions etc, I was clueless as to what to do for him in the event of something happening. Like when he had his first shots and I was up most of the night with him, because I was scared to death something was wrong! I didn't know what to give him for the pain. etc. Now though, I am prepared!


----------



## Litlbitprincess

I am bumping this up for all of us newbies here. I thought it had great info... Hope that is okay? Susan


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

Thanks, its ok with me!


----------



## lynx8456

It is great info...Thank you very much for posting it!


----------



## Abbey'sMommie

Thanks for posting this,


----------



## hazeyj

Yes thanks for this...im going to do and prepare my little kit. xxx


----------



## Teddys Mum

Thank you I will print that out and check it against what Ive got!!
I bought that Benedryle but I got the cream!! I should have got the liquid should I?


----------



## mrsralph

Has anyone done a UK list or a list with the active ingredients instead of brand names? Products tend to change frequently though the brand names often don't so knowing the active ingredient to look for might be safer. 

Benedryl changed their active ingredient after the Fen-fen scare a few years ago. I believe their former active ingredient is the active ingredient in Nytol these days. 

Also Pepto Bismol/pink bismuth mixture may contain salicylates which is the same as asprin. Check the label and if your mixture has salicylates then avoid giving asprin at the same time to prevent asprin toxicity.


----------



## pinkangel2527

fab advise there thanks ill be sure to stock my cupboards up x


----------



## rachellauren

I like to keep nutracal in macy's kit too, in case she gets sick and doesn't eat


----------



## Kiffany

*Nutra cal*

We used Nutra cal with Merlot when he was sick. Until I learned that it is just corn syrup with vitamins added. Check the label, ingredients are listed right on it. Same yourself the money, if you have corn syrup at home you can use that in an emergency for low blood sugar. At least then you dog will be getting human grade corn syrup.

But try to avoid using it just if your dog is not feeling well, it actually upsets their tummy more and the vitamins are not carefully calculated for small dogs. Once I learned this, we threw all our tubes out.


----------



## Milosmummy

Oppps wrong place!!


----------



## woodard2009

Can you elaborate on the "ear cleaning tonic?" What brand would you recommend? I always carry childrens Benedryl around with me for my Chi but this is a great list as it can be frustrating when your Chi is sick & uncomfortable & you have nothing to give them or don't know what to give. Thanks.


----------



## woodard2009

I didn't know you could give dogs aspirin? Thought I read somewhere not to? Am I wrong? If you can, wouldn't baby aspirin be better?


----------



## lyndsey

great info...tanks for posting it


----------



## harperleechi

This is great information to a new comer! Does anyone know where I could purchase a pre-made kit that I could possibly add to?


----------



## ExoticChis

Thanks for posting, very informative !


----------



## TheJewelKitten

I'll have to make one of these in my spare time!!

which.. I have a lot of..


----------



## ginagina

Thanks for the info!


----------



## susan.doglover

Thanks for posting this one. It's good to know this as well.


----------



## coccomummy

thanks for the info thats all good to know


----------



## Peanut4Fido

Benadryl is a life saver!


----------



## Yoshismom

Please read the updated information in the original post. Thank you!


----------



## MAISY-MERLE

thanks for the info x


----------



## woodard2009

How much pedialyte is ok to give Midgie? We've all been suffering with the stomach bug & I want to make sure she getting what she needs.


----------



## pupluv168

woodard2009 said:


> How much pedialyte is ok to give Midgie? We've all been suffering with the stomach bug & I want to make sure she getting what she needs.


I give Toby as much as he will drink. I don't know if that's right, but it's what I do. It's never hurt him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## cpaoline

Awesome info! I never knew robitussun for kennel cough


----------



## AbbyBell

Great info. Thanks for the update 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DrKMcK

My Yoda thanks the site for this information. His motion sickness has a cure! Thanks.


----------



## kurtsie

This is a very helpful post. I just have a question, if you can't give acetaminophen to a dog what do you give him when he has a fever? My previous vet always told me to give him 1/4 of a pill :s

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus

kurtsie said:


> This is a very helpful post. I just have a question, if you can't give acetaminophen to a dog what do you give him when he has a fever? My previous vet always told me to give him 1/4 of a pill :s
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You can give him asprin for a fever  Here are a couple other tips for fever, too: Can I Give My Dog Fever Reducer?


----------



## kurtsie

lilbabyvenus said:


> You can give him asprin for a fever  Here are a couple other tips for fever, too: Can I Give My Dog Fever Reducer?


Now i know  Thanks so much! Gonna check it out

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sandyc213

What are some good raw diets for chihuahuas?


----------



## AC/DC Fan

Just learned from our vet when I mentioned buying Pedialyte, she said be sure not to buy the sugar free variety that it's toxic to dogs.

To the poster from UK, the generic name of Benadryl here is diphenhydramine. 

If you trim your dog's nails, you def have to have styptic powder on hand. Doesn't matter how careful I am, I've had to use it more than a couple of times.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jenniferny

* Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * said:


> This site has lots of helpful Chi info! Things I wish I knew when Bailey was younger.
> 
> http://www.bordpol.com/CHIHUAHUA_INFORMATION.html



The link is no longer valid, maybe you want to edit your post.


----------

